# Retro raleigh



## Justinslow (8 Jan 2015)

Hi, this is my wife's old bike which she complains about no end because of the lack of suspension up front. I think it's from around 1997, a Raleigh North Cape, Endurance series. It has 21 speed with a mix of brands Shimano rear SIS, Suntour front mech, SPS Ventura crankset and Shimano Ez Fire shifters/levers with cantilever brakes. It was hand built in Nottingham back in the good old days, and uses oversize high tensile carbon steel. It has Rigida alloy rims made in England and Sachs hubs. It weighs 15.2kg. It's had very little use and still rides like new with one click on the shifters equalling one gear change. I'd use it a bit more but it's a very small frame size.


----------

